# Tiny egg found in one of my nest boxes today



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello there,
Just wanted to share a picture of a egg that one of my chickens must have laid today.  The four other eggs are what I usually find.
It has been really hot and humid here for the last couple of weeks, even though it is only spring, it feels more like summer! My girls are all a couple of years old now, except one, who lays the largest eggs of them all. (she is under one year old) I can narrow the egg down to one of two chickens, going by the other eggs laid today.
Just wondering if anyone else has had this happen; I am guessing just one of those weird things? Or could there be something wrong?
Thank you in advance for any replies


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes it has happened to me also. Usually they don't have a yolk. I wish we were in spring. We are in cold fall weather now.


----------

